# Trip to Guadalupe



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Went to the Guadalupe last Friday, and got skunked. We fished double nymph rigs with indicators at different depths & wooly buggers for trout. Even switched over to sight fish for Bass and NADA. Anyway, still had a blast with my fishing buddies. Attached are a few pics


----------

